# Spark plug removal. HELP!



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

I was doing my tuneup and when I got to the plugs I got #1 to come out. but #2,3,and 4 seemed too stiff when I tried. So I was told not to force them b/c I could either snap the plug or possibly strip the threading in the block...I took the truck for a drive for 20 mins to warm it up and tried again and #3 came out, but I wasn't sure if I was screwing it up and kept going and it turned out okay. so I still have #2 and #4 to remove. Do I try again after running it hard for a longer time??(as in highway speed)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Usually it's best to replace plugs when the engine is cold, but if it helps, go for it!


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

Try spraying some BP blaster or something like it on them....It may seep down the threads and help.......

But without a doubt....when you get them out and replace them....put anti-seize compound on the threads before re-installing.

I do not think you will mess up the threads in the head by using some effort to get them out, unless the threads were cross-threaded when they were first put in .....and will have to be repaired anyway......if the plugs breaks when removing, no big deal, you are replacing them anyway.


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

how do you get it out if it break ??


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

If it breaks...it will only be the insulator that breaks not the metal part....you should still be able to get a socket on the metal part and turn it out.


----------



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

And were it cross threaded and strips the threading out of the block? How would I fix that?


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

You are not going to cross thread or strip it trying to get it out.....the reason they are so difficult to get out is that they may have been cross threaded going in......Most auto parts stores sell a thread chasing tool that can be used to clean up the threads once the plug is out if they are cross threaded, and it is not too bad.......If they are flat out stripped out.....the head will probably need to be removed and taken to a machine shop.....

Try the penertrating oil first and see if they come out.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes, definitely do the penetrating oil first. Try WD-40. Give them a good shot when they're cold. Spray them a few hours later...or the next day. Try and spray them a few times before you start the truck again. Keep in mind though that what doesn't evaporate off will burn off when you run the truck. So it might smell a little.

I'd try that for a few days...then try and turn them out. Hopefully, whoever installed the plugs just overtightened them...and didn't strip the threads. Since you were able to get some out, I'd say that your plugs are just too tight...not cross threaded.

BTW, I was able to remove exhaust manifold nuts this way. And trust me...no one likes rusty nuts.


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

quick question...i read somewhere that nissan had a special tool for removing the spark plug...where can i get it ?? only at the dealer ???


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

I did a Google search, and check on Amazon.com for a "nissan spark plug removal tool"......did not see any kind of special tool. There are some spark plug sockets that are longer to allow you to reach in to the recess of some recessed plugs, and most spark plug sockets have a foam insert to prevent the insulator from breaking, but I did not see a special tool to make the job easy.....

I agree with Grug....In the OP's case I think someone just put them in too tight....there is a torgue spec for spark plugs....The head is made of alum. the spark plug base is steel.....put them in too tight you have a bear of a time getting them out....that is why it is important to use anti-seize compound on the threads when installing them and torgue them to spec's.....


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey tulaviok. Are you sure the spark plug tool you saw wasn't a tool to remove the wire from the plug...as opposed to the plug from the head?

I think there are tools to remove the wire from the installed plug as sometimes if you don't grip the wire where it contacts the plug, you can pull the plug wire apart.

Used to have that problem on the old VW pancake motors. You'd pull the wire and leave the ceramic wire end still attached to the plug.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I worked for Nissan from 85-03 and I don't recall any "special spark plug tools."


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

let me try and find the post i seen that in lol


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

carldick said:


> Check and see if the Nissan toolkit is still in the truck. The kit includes a spark plug wrench that makes removing those plugs a bit easier. Also, be sure to blow out the plug holes before removing the plugs to keep all that crap from falling into the cylinder. I recommend putting anti-seize on the new plug threads when you put them in.


from a post from jan 14


----------



## carldick (Oct 16, 2008)

tulaviok said:


> from a post from jan 14


The tool I was referring to is to make removing the plugs from the V6 easier. The back plug on the drivers side is a bugger to get at and the Nissan tool actually makes it easier to get out. 4-cyl doesn't have the same problem.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

carldick said:


> The tool I was referring to is to make removing the plugs from the V6 easier. The back plug on the drivers side is a bugger to get at and the Nissan tool actually makes it easier to get out. 4-cyl doesn't have the same problem.


Well, I don't remember Nissan ever coming out with a tool for the V6's engine, either, so if you have a link to it, I'd like to see it. I made my own with a couple of universals, a couple of llocking extensions, a spark plug socket and some electrical tape! It worked, but they were still a pain!


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

wow i need to see a picture of that smj999smj 
but carldick i want to see that tool too cuz i want one


----------



## carldick (Oct 16, 2008)

These come in the Nissan toolkit supplied with the truck or pathfinder.










Here's a handy link you may want to also peruse.
D21 VG30 Spark Plug Replacement - Topic


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I have a hard time believing that all fits behind the engine to get to the #6 plug!


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

That tool looks like nothing more than a longer socket with an extension and a "t" bar type attachment.....looks like a standard socket with a swivel and extension would work better in a tight spot......

But back to the original poster: Atomczar, did you ever get the plugs out? Inquiring minds want to know......


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Even if it is only an extension and t-bar, I think it's kinda neat that Nissan supplied that kit with the vehicle to do maintenance...probably an 'optional' item when the truck was purchased, but neat nonetheless.


----------



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm currently inquiring into where I can get it fixed if I do strip the threading. Can't afford to screw up my daily driver right now. were it the summer and I could walk to work...maybe then lol. I'll update when something happens.

THANK YOU for the input guys.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I remember Nissan putting an oil filter cap wrench in the tool kit of the U11 Maximas. A lot of them didn't make it through pre-delivery inspection!


----------



## rummy53 (Dec 30, 2010)

carldick said:


> The tool I was referring to is to make removing the plugs from the V6 easier. The back plug on the drivers side is a bugger to get at and the Nissan tool actually makes it easier to get out. 4-cyl doesn't have the same problem.


Good intel, carldick. I JB-welded a spark plug socket onto a socket extension to deal with that #6, and it was still a rib-bruiser. The last time I changed plugs, I noticed the tool in my onboard kit. Live and learn.


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

cant find it anywhere in quebec...if anyone has one set i would really like if you could take the mesurement of those ''tool'' so i could make myself one


----------



## rummy53 (Dec 30, 2010)

tulaviok said:


> cant find it anywhere in quebec...if anyone has one set i would really like if you could take the mesurement of those ''tool'' so i could make myself one


Hi, tulaviok. I can take a photo of the Nissan tool kit included with my truck so you can see the spark plug tools. I'll put my JB-welded socket extension next to it so you can check that out, too. The latter is merely a standard spark plug socket permanently attached to an old socket extension. That keeps the two together when you pull it off the plug.


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

cool thx...thats why i wanted to know the lenght of it..i would of make myself one


----------



## rummy53 (Dec 30, 2010)

tulaviok said:


> cool thx...thats why i wanted to know the lenght of it..i would of make myself one


Hi, tulaviok. I now see that carldick already posted a photo of the spark plug tools that are included in the tool kit. Here's the one I took, alongside a ruler, that shows the same tools, plus the one I fashioned a few years ago before I realized that I already had the necessary tools in my kit. My homemade version is the one in the lower left of the picture. Hope this helps:


----------



## rummy53 (Dec 30, 2010)

rummy53 said:


> Hi, tulaviok. I now see that carldick already posted a photo of the spark plug tools that are included in the tool kit. Here's the one I took, alongside a ruler, that shows the same tools, plus the one I fashioned a few years ago before I realized that I already had the necessary tools in my kit. My homemade version is the one in the lower left of the picture. Hope this helps:
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/611077/IMG_2475.jpg[img][/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

Update is that I finally got the last 2 plugs out. I sprayed some DB blaster on them and one came out easy and the other faught me the whole way, I was sure it was screwed. Both came out clean though!

Can't tell if the truck runs better yet. I moved the air filter to check the transmission fluid and then the truck wouldn't run after that. The air temp sensor wires snapped off and were corroded and snapped at another spot.....and on a sunday when no one is open....


----------



## flight745 (Mar 17, 2013)

tulaviok said:


> quick question...i read somewhere that nissan had a special tool for removing the spark plug...where can i get it ?? only at the dealer ???


Nissan provides two factory spark plug tools located in the black bag under the seat with the tire chaging tools. At least this is where it's located in the '98 Pathfinders. One socket is for the easy to reach plugs and the long socket is for the hard to reach plugs. They are a perfect fit.


----------



## flight745 (Mar 17, 2013)

tulaviok said:


> quick question...i read somewhere that nissan had a special tool for removing the spark plug...where can i get it ?? only at the dealer ???





smj999smj said:


> I worked for Nissan from 85-03 and I don't recall any "special spark plug tools."


Nissan provides two factory spark plug tools located in the black bag under the seat with the tire chaging tools. At least this is where it's located in the '98 Pathfinders. One socket is for the easy to reach plugs and the long socket is for the hard to reach plugs. They are a perfect fit.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, I found that out two years ago when the OP posted this thread!


----------



## LDJ (Jul 2, 2018)

jblakeslee said:


> Try spraying some BP blaster or something like it on them....It may seep down the threads and help.......
> 
> But without a doubt....when you get them out and replace them....put anti-seize compound on the threads before re-installing.
> 
> I do not think you will mess up the threads in the head by using some effort to get them out, unless the threads were cross-threaded when they were first put in .....and will have to be repaired anyway......if the plugs breaks when removing, no big deal, you are replacing them anyway.


Don't think for one minute, you can't strip the threads in an aluminum head removing the spark plug. If you're not holding the front of the ratchet straight in line with spark plug, it can easily strip the threads in the head. I found out the hard way years ago.


----------

